# Speckled Trout Winter Wizardry at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
December 12, 2018*

*SPECKLED TROUT WINTER WIZARDRY​*




Captain Chris Martin and Captain Buzz Dillon rallied together on Wednesday morning to get some much deserved fishing time in prior to the onset of the next big cold front thatâ€™s headed toward the Texas coast. There was a chill in the pre-dawn air, but little wind to speak of - not more than 5mph out of the southeast - as they crawled over the side of the boat at 6:45am during a falling tide. They started their wade session in about four feet of water over a mud and sand flat containing a full mixture of occasional shell and grass, all of which slowly tapered away from a big oyster reef.

The water clarity atop the reef was clear, but became stained as the water deepened away from the base of the reef. Their first weapon of choice was the ever-common slow sinking Corky Devil, and boy did the trout ever like it (discovered later theyâ€™d hit almost anything thrown at them)! After Captain Chris hooked and landed a solid three-pounder on his first cast, Captain Buzz turned to him, and said, â€œThat either means itâ€™s going to be the kiss of death for us the rest of the morning, or that weâ€™ve parked right on top of â€˜em.â€ Luckily, the latter turned out being the case this morning, and they continued having fun with the trout on nearly every cast. All good things come to an end eventually, however, and the trout in this instance were no exception. About two hours into this massive catching event, the trout immediately relocated out to deeper water the moment the wind picked up and blew the baitfish off of the flat surrounding the reef. It was all over in an instant, but it was a blast while it lasted! Take care, and be safe out there!

*TRUE SERVICE AFTER THE SALE​**American Airboat Corp. - Orange, TX​*




​Given todayâ€™s fast-pace society, and the fact that most companies providing any type of service typically have much more work than they can possibly handle, good service has often become a rare commodity. After all, it can be quite hard balancing several customersâ€™ issues at the same time while others eagerly await your attention, as well. Thatâ€™s not the case, however, with the fine staff over at the American Airboat Corp. in Orange, Texas. These folks have proven that they are here for us, the customer, whenever we need them, in any capacity.

We experienced American Airboatâ€™s true quest for service after the sale this past week as we approached their team with a list of concerns and items that needed their attention regarding one of our Air Ranger boats that we got about a year ago. They listened to what we had to say, and each problem was dealt with independently of each other until everything was adequately and promptly addressed and properly repaired. Itâ€™s after-the-sale service such as this that will keep us, and others, coming back to the American Airboat Corp. for all our future airboat needs. Itâ€™s genuinely refreshing to know that there are still companies out there who truly care about their customers. Our thanks, again, to the crew over at the American Airboat Corp., and Happy Holidays to you all! - *Capt. Chris Martin*






​
*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Dec 6th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - The weather the last couple days has been less than stellar, but the lodge guests that have been fishing with me have been the best. These guys stuck it out with me through wind and cold rain only to finish up their trips on Wednesday and Thursday with lots of fine fish to take home. It was two great days with some great people. We had a blast!






​
*Capt. Perry Rankin* - If todayâ€™s weather had itâ€™s way, we may not have gone fishing at all, but this morningâ€™s half-day trip was successful. We had a good threat of rain, but everything turned good in the end. Todayâ€™s returning customers were happy with their limits of trout (some thick ones in there), and a one-person limit of redfish. Way to go guys!






​
*MONDAY - Dec 10th*
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - Had a good day with farmers all the way from Comanche Texas! The sun was out, but it was still pretty cool, but the guys experienced some hot trout action with a three-man limit and some thick catfish as an added bonus for the dayâ€™s box. Tuesday will be day #2 with this same crew, so weâ€™ll be back at them again then, and hopefully weâ€™ll get onto another strong bite!






​
*WEâ€™VE GOT YOU COVERED​*




Not too early to start shopping for Christmas gifts. We have really cool Gift Certificates we can email you. Call Angie today 888-677-4868!






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Capt. Cody Spencer was great, as were the appetizers and dinner! - *Chad C. 12/12/18*

Capt. Jeremy McClelland was very knowledgeable, and we had a great time! Great food, and nice clean rooms - all was great! - *Manuel O. 12/11/18*

It was nice to be addressed by name. Patsy and Randy really made us feel right at home! Capt. Jason Wagenfehr put us on some good fish! The pork chops were amazing! - *Steve E. 12/11/18*

Capt. Harold Dworaczyk was great - very friendly and knowledgeable! - *Fernando R. 12/11/18*_

*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Generally cloudy. Slight chance of an afternoon shower. High 69F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Mostly sunny. Becoming windy during the afternoon. High near 70F. Winds W at 20 to 30 mph. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy and windy. High 57F. Winds NW at 20 to 30 mph.
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in *
Mainly sunny. High 63F. Winds NW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 66F. Winds light and variable.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. High 66F. Winds light and variable.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy skies in the morning will give way to cloudy skies during the afternoon. High 67F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate southerly winds are expected to gradually increase Wednesday becoming moderate to strong with isolated showers possible. Showers, along with a few thunderstorms, will be possible Wednesday night as a weak upper level disturbance moves across south Texas. A strong cold front will move through the coastal waters by noon Thursday. Sustained gale force winds are forecast across the coastal waters during the afternoon through Thursday night into Friday behind this front. Large seas will also build through Friday morning. Offshore flow and seas will slowly subside Friday afternoon through Saturday morning. A northeast flow will develop Saturday night as high pressure moves east. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 61.0 degrees
Seadrift 57.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 57.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Blast & Cast*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Merriest Christmas & Happy New Year*

Thanks


----------

